# 2nd job interview ever (albeit a phone interview)



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

My first interview went horrible, i said I don't know to a lot of the questions and stormed off. 

So a couple of days ago i got to interview for the medical technologist job in Alberta. What better way to start than doing a phone interview I told myself. I had a couple of days to prepare but most of the time i dreaded it soo much, getting nervous before even thinking about the questions and stuff. But thankfully a couple of hours before the interview, (I know i'm a procrastinator!) i managed to prepare a couple of things i would say to prepare for many of the common questions asked. During the process, about an hour or so my body was just not having any of it. I felt the butterflies in my stomach, my heart beating, sweat pouring down my face, and my mouth dry. I just knew I had to push through those feelings and focus on my cheat sheet and best answer the questions i had not prepared for as and try to best answer the interviewers questions. I could kind of tell i was very nervous, my voice lingered a couple of times, i went off topic, my thoughts weren't there in an orderly fashion but I made it. When it was over it was just a sigh of relief. The interviewers complemented me on having a good interview which i couldn't comprehend at all and didn't think I was a noob at interviews  

For all these years i was afraid. Afraid of rejection, the unknown, myself. But now having this under my belt, having experience, i hope that i find the courage to work up onto doing the person to person interviews. Just know you are more capable that what you think of yourself!


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------

